# Car insurance for new vehicle in Edinburgh



## RayEdinburgh (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi guys. Monday I must buy my first private hire insurance to become UBER driver in Edinburgh. 
Today get quote from taxi4less 3970 GBP if I pay montle
Its my first private hire insurance and I have 0 NCB private hire. But have 2 NCB om my regular car.

Maybe some one please can recommend cheap insurance in UK? I need policy already Monday ( must go for vehicle licensing )

Many Thanks


----------



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome to the club- it's not much better here in the US. My quote is $1600 for 6 months, so $3200 a year for my lease. Leases always have high insurance unfortunately.


----------

